# ETA BETA wheel info??



## GriffDasRad (Oct 13, 2008)

I dont know much about these wheels and would like to see if anyone out there has any info on them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif doesnt seem to be any information about them online... ive seen them once on a caddy in person and maybe 3 other times on vortex.
theyre 15x7, ETA BETA, made in italy, in production in early 90's (late 80's?)... yep. lol


----------



## GriffDasRad (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: ETA BETA wheel info?? (GriffDasRad)*

nobody?


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: ETA BETA wheel info?? (GriffDasRad)*

theres a local mk3 with these, owner has no clue, all i know is that they kick ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GriffDasRad (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: ETA BETA wheel info?? (the_hater)*

darn... but thanks :]


----------



## GriffDasRad (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: ETA BETA wheel info?? (GriffDasRad)*

bump


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Bump


----------



## bside1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes these are rare wheels from back in the day. Good quality stuff if you can find them.
This model is EB16.

I have a set of these in rough shape I got for $200 off craigslist 

Check this post for some more pics...

http://http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5122422-Wheel-I.D.-help.-Eta-Beta-4x100&highlight=eta+beta


----------

